# Sunday afternoon train song



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

A big sunday afternoon greetings to all the train aficionado's
Post up yore favorate train diddy and we'll all sit and listen and get real giddy
I'll start this thread with some vintage Bing Crosby
Then you follow up with your favorite Train folly!


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

My favorite has always been this version by John Denver, especially the story at the beginning. Arlo Guthrie's version is also very good.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Loving the ATSF jingle but after all, I am SF Gal ....here's another...


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks for posting that one SF Gal
1st time iv'e heard that one
Tells a great story and lots of good visuals,pluss i like Lee Greenwood too!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Steve Rothstein said:


> My favorite has always been this version by John Denver, especially the story at the beginning. Arlo Guthrie's version is also very good.


This song has been done by many artists but my favorite version was at a concert on Long Island in the 90's by The Highwaymen who consisted of Willie Nelson, Johnny Cash. Waylon Jennings and Kris Kristofferson. You can find it on YouTube, fantastic concert!


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

This one is a little on the upbeat side but still great song.


----------



## miracleworker (Mar 23, 2021)

Viperjim1 said:


> This one is a little on the upbeat side but still great song.


Blackfoot at almost-midnight after another 16 hour day makes me feel not quite so worn out-thank you!

On a more moderate pace, I'd nominate Folsom Prison Blues. It must be the Live At version by the Man in Black himself, the late , great Johnny Cash.


----------



## Rich1853 (Jun 25, 2018)

Waiting for that railroad to go home
Joey Ramone


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

Gather round lady's and gent's for another great episode of "Sunday afternoon train song
In this program we'll be traveling back to Feb 24 1969 for the "man in black" 2ed live album..So sit back and enjoy Johnny Cash,Live at San Quinton performing Wreck of the old 97.Cash played many prison gigs and one of the more notable was on Jan 1st,1958 at San Qunton, and in the audiance was a 20 year old Merl Haggard doing time for burglary.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

My father had a old 78LP antique Wurlitzer jukebox in our basement and this song was one of those 78 records.
It is kind of corny today, but it was a fun song for us kiddies!
I learned to do the 2 step and other dances on that old machine...this song brings back some fun memories as a child.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

And to close out this Sunday afternoon, here is a choice of two different covers of the Chattanooga Choo-Choo:


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

A big how you do to all the trainieacks out there.
This week were going back to1963 for a tune pened by Famous Lashua and covered the one and only Hank snow.
So sit back and enjoy this tail of trains racing through the sky on a stormy evening


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I was going to put these three songs up at the rate of one per week, but I decided to post them all now. The first two are old classics that have been covered by many people, including Johnny Cash doing both of them. The third is a country song about one of the railroads I would love to ride and build a scale model of.

1. Roy Clark with the Orange Blossom Special (and I do not normally think of him as a violin/fiddle player)





2. Roy Acuff singing Wabash Cannonball





3. CW McCall singing The Silverton Train





I hope you all enjoy these as much as I did finding them for this.


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

Roy Clark has always been one of my fav guitar player.I always felt he never got the credit he deserved as one of the finest musicans out there. There are several others,Jerry Reed,Glen Cambell,not enough space to list them all who always got out shined by the Eric Clapton,Jeff Beck,Jimmy Page and others who in their own right are genius musicans and had the Guitar god label bestowed on them.Thanks for posting Steve 🚂🚂


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I just came across this one. It's pretty good.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you listened to the radio much in the 50s...you couldn't
miss this record that was used as a Theme song on
so many radio stations. NIGHT TRAIN.






Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Then, when the train arrived at the Station...
How did you get to where you were going...
Take the Trolley...Judy Garland did in the huge
musical Meet me in St. Louis...the trolley song.






Don


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Here is one I heard yesterday.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The MTF record show continues with the
1949 Kingston Trio hit song...about Boston's
subway...Ridin the MTA






Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Pardon the language, but My Goodness...how has
this montage if train songs managed to get this far
without a song originally written in 1894...I've
Been Workin on the Railroad. Then, somewhere
along the tracks, it's rumored that College kids
added to it...bringing in a new passenger...Dinah.






Don


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

DonR said:


> The MTF record show continues with the
> 1949 Kingston Trio hit song...about Boston's
> subway...Ridin the MTA
> 
> ...


I had an experience similar to what the song describes. Back in the late 80's we were up in Needham, MA for a soccer tournament that my daughter was in. Our hotel was at the end of the MTA's Green Line so we decided to go into Boston for the day. We bought a ticket for about $2 and got on what was a light rail car and rode into downtown. On the return we went into a subway entrance, paid a 15 cent fare and rode all the way back without being asked to pay for the difference.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

DonR said:


> Pardon the language, but My Goodness...how has
> this montage if train songs managed to get this far
> without a song originally written in 1894...I've
> Been Workin on the Railroad. Then, somewhere
> ...


Thanks, I did not know anyone had ever recorded that.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your old record spinner is back again...this time our
musical journey takes us back to 1945...a song you've heard a lot since but might have missed it's connection to trains...
Here's Les Brown and the beginning of Doris Day's rise to 
stardom...Sentimental Journey.






Don


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

Welcome one and all to todys redention of Sunday Afternoon Train Songs
Were going back to 1959 for this tale of what happens when you forget to set the brake on a gradeiant.
Dave Goulders song about an incident of railway folklore in 1959 at Kirkby-in-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire, when a Stanier 8F No. 48193 ended up in the turntable pit 
Thanks for lookin and remember: Stay off those tracks


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Here is a very short train song that all the kids were singing when I was young: I hope it brings a smile to you as you remember it.






[EDITTED TO CORRECT LINK TO SECOND SONG] And here is another classic for a Sunday evening. This one is sung by Johnny Cash but they made a decent video out of it:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

When I'm in the car, the local oldies station sometimes plays commercials from the 50's and 60's between songs and they played this Good & Plenty just last week.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Resurecting this thread as I found this song quite by accident....or was it by accident????


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

August is in the fall…..?


----------

